# Cellulitis



## rstombaugh (May 1, 2012)

Our providers are doing a lot of wound care on cellulitis.  I have been using 97602 (debridement selective) and getting denials.  Does anyone have any better way of coding for the cleaning of cellulitis?


----------



## purplescarf23 (May 22, 2012)

Couple of questions, is the provider doing these or the nurse?  Are they documenting that they 'debrided' or just cleaned?  How deep are they going?  If it is just skin then I would say you are coding it correctly.  If they go any deeper then you would need to look at the 11042 area of codes.  I code for a general surgery group as well as family practice.  The general surgery group usually takes the patient to the O.R. if its 11042 or deeper.  Hope that helps.

Kelsey, CPC


----------

